# Reflection On Shoes



## cogg (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm trying to photograph some sports shoes that have a night reflection, one both sides.
Does anyone have some advice on how I can shoe this with a good shot?
Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Jun 29, 2015)

Use your built-in flash.


----------



## cogg (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes did try that but does not show full reflective effect, it does when taken with a phone camera but
does not look good?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2015)

Post an example of the image, along with the equipment you have to work with, and describe what you want to change.  It's very hard to draw too much from your rather limited description.


----------



## cogg (Jul 1, 2015)

Please see images with how taken on shots.
Love to have the reflection like the iphone but with my camera.


----------



## photospherix (Jul 1, 2015)

To get the reflective surface to show, you need your flash as close to the exact same angle as the lens is to the product. Additionally, you need it to be a direct light, not a soft light. We use a snoot right above the camera to get the reflective surfaces to show.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2015)

You also need to light your foreground/subject and background separately.


----------



## cogg (Jul 1, 2015)

Tirediron thanks, and PhotoSpherix thanks I'm tying this! Appreciate your help lots!


----------

